# New to Cichlids



## LoachLovers (Feb 4, 2007)

My wife and I were wondering what type and how many (if possible) cichlids would be ok to keep in a 29 gallon aquarium. We have been keeping fish for about 8 years now and have never done cichlids. We love the color and variety and would love to be able to stock one of our empty 29 gallon aquariums. Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

kribs are a good starter cichlid


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, you could do a pair of kribs, as bob suggested.

I would stay away from the african cichlids, which is probably what you are talking about with the color. Most really do need a tank larger than 29 gallons. It seems like a single breeding pair is the way to go for a tank that small.

Although the kribs would be a great, easy to find-easy to breed starter cichlid, I personally would steer you into some of the central american cichlids. A pair of any of these fish I am about to recommend would need to be the only fish in the tank, but they get large, and beleive me, it;s worth it to see their breeding behavior.
One fish that is very common, cheap, and will breed for anybody, is the convict cichlid









Another good fish Is Archocentrus Centrarchus. They are rarer than convicts, but are quite beautiful, and you would be able to sell the babies for some money.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Shellies do well in 29g and plecos!


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

a pair of convicts is what i would get


----------



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

:lol: Get 2 females or a male and a female (however expect to have fry!)however 2 males will fight.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

yea...like cheezy feet said you can get 2 females or a male and female...the females have pink/orange on stomachs..if you have a pair they will have lots of fry which can be fun if you like that, or if u just want 2 females they would still be fun fish to have they are really active..


----------

